# Nutro?



## Tkraft (May 20, 2012)

I have now switched from blue diamond (because of the sketchiness) to a brand called nutro, which was reccomended to me. Is this a good brand?


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Consumer complaints about Nutro Pet Foods


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

If I were you (after reading the complaints) I would take it right back and get a refund...even if you opened the bag. It is one thing to recall a bad batch of food, but who have consumers telling you that their dogs are sick and do nothing...well that is criminal. 

Read everything you can her on the feeding forum. Google dog food reviews and make the best choice for your baby. But do transition her slowly from the food she is used to. Oh wait, first be sure that the blue diamond is not from a contaminated batch.


----------



## Tkraft (May 20, 2012)

she has done just fine on this food. Is it recalled as well? from what i see on the ingrediants it seems like a quality pet food.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Tkraft said:


> she has done just fine on this food. Is it recalled as well? from what i see on the ingrediants it seems like a quality pet food.


I see you got your picture for your avatar, it is too cute for words. Did you mean was the Nutro or the Diamond recalled?

It seems that people were reporting serious health issues with the Nutro, but the company didn't do anything about it. I used to feed my dogs Nutro about 6 years ago, but for some reason I changed. Quite often a dog food gets a good reputation, and then a big food manufacture buys out the company with it's good reputation, but then changes the formula to make more money. I was happily feeding my dogs Innova, but they sold out to...I think General Foods, well one of the mega food companies. I switched as soon as I heard that, partially on principle.

Most of us are fanatics here, you need to read as much as you can find and then make an educated decision yourself. Vets are seldom much help and often recommend very low quality foods. 

Just make sure you avoid anything with any form of corn...that seems to cause a lot of problems for a great many dogs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I've never heard of Nutro being considered a quality pet food either. There are others that are much better. Look in some old threads but also check what's been recalled.


----------



## Tkraft (May 20, 2012)

I'm not much of a researcher,out of curiosity what do u feed your dog? Nutro is considered a high quality dog food, but I'm sure there is much better out there.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's a link to a site I use to consider what food to get. I feed my guys Canidae and twice as much Solid Gold Just a Wee Bit.

One thing you need to realize that the star ratings are in part influence by the protein content, and Malts should *not* have a high protein kibble. 

Nutro isn't a terrible food, it get's a 3.5 star rating. I would simply be afraid of it because of the recent reports of sick dogs. But, wow a lot of premium foods have been recalled. Another reason I wouldn't feed Nutro is because it contains corn and wheat, both of which a large percentage of little dogs are allergic to. My bichons had terrible red stains and licked their paws all the time before I changed to a food with no corn.

I hope you will take a look at this web-site, it also discussed the recent recalls.

Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I used to feed my Gladie (not a malt) Nutro Natural Choice. the "lite" lamb and rice formula was really the only food that she tolerated well. It did not have corn, I'm almost POSITIVE of that. I don't think that it could get even a 3.5 star rating if it had corn. Maybe your looking at the Nutro MAX formula? I'm not sure about that one.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I too like Dog Food Advisor. I feed Stella and Chewy and Natures Variety. There are plenty of choices if you look the the web site. You can just put dog food in the search here and get lots of opinions and ideas.


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

I feed all Wellness food so far.

canned - Just for Puppy 
dry - Supermix Just for Puppy
Wellbite treats - they are rather soft, square and can be torn or cut into pieces

1/4 cup dry in the morning - total of 1/4 cup wet and dry at dinner not mixed together. He really likes both and has never a problem with this food.

Doobie is 7 1/2 months, 4.9 pounds.

Even if you don't need the 'puppy' food I like the Wellness brand...unless someone tells me different, then I would change. 

This forum is excellent and you can find almost anything you want to know and get help when you need it. Nice avatar, what a sweetie, the dog I mean :aktion033:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Great! I thought I was feeding Annie & Angel a good dog feed, Nutro weight management. It's all so confusing! Now what???


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

doobie mommy said:


> I feed all Wellness food so far.
> 
> canned - Just for Puppy
> dry - Supermix Just for Puppy
> ...


There appears to have been voluntary recalls on Canidae and Wellness. Here is the link I received via email. Not sure what this means for the brands.

Important Recall Information: Diamond, Taste of the Wild, Canidae, Wellness and Natural Balance | PetFlow | Blog 

I feed my Malt Fromm. My Basset Hound is on an Rx food for stomach issues.


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

lmillette said:


> There appears to have been voluntary recalls on Canidae and Wellness. Here is the link I received via email. Not sure what this means for the brands.
> 
> Yes, that is right for the Wellness but only the dry for large dogs thankfully. I did call them and they said that no dogs had gotten sick and it was the only one of their food that were made at the SC plant. She reassured me over and over. Guess I sounded a little panicky, rightfully so.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Another great source of information about dog food is from Whole Dog Journal. They publish an annual list of dry dog food and a list of canned that they recommend based on the quality of the food. You might want to take a look at that.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

T Kraft? Timothy, Thomas, Todd, um Toocuteforwords? Welcome to the world of tiny dogs. So, you fell in love with her, because she is the sweetest creature you have ever know. Please stay with us. Yes, we are a bunch of nut jobs, but we are proud of our status. We are crazy to find the best way to keep our darling angels in good health. Any one of us will admit that we are a little tiny bit over the top....okay, I have no right to speak for everyone, but this *is *Spoiled Maltese. Yet, in fact, to me spoiled is an ugly word, it is like something you left in the fridge for three weeks, because you felt too guilty to throw it out...yet. So, just keep in touch and we will give you any advise you need to give your little angel the best you can. It actually takes a bit of knowledge to give the best possible care to a little dog. I learned that over many many years, but now the internet gives us access to immediate knowledge. You can learn from others instead of learning from your mistakes.


----------



## Tkraft (May 20, 2012)

I'll definetly be sticking around. Thanks for all the rad advice everyone. Any tips or tricks are greatly appreciated. I read stuff on google , but I feel advice from actual owners is more helpful, plus the Internet condradicts itself too much, so I try to stay away from all the reviews, I'd rather hear it from you guys now , it makes me more comfortable. If that makes sense. ( probably should stop with the beggin strips after her baths, but she loves them so much! Haha) I think I'm gonna try that wellness food next bag, if it's not too $.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Tkraft said:


> I'll definetly be sticking around. Thanks for all the rad advice everyone. Any tips or tricks are greatly appreciated. I read stuff on google , but I feel advice from actual owners is more helpful, plus the Internet condradicts itself too much, so I try to stay away from all the reviews, I'd rather hear it from you guys now , it makes me more comfortable. If that makes sense. ( probably should stop with the beggin strips after her baths, but she loves them so much! Haha) I think I'm gonna try that wellness food next bag, if it's not too $.


First off, Welcome!! I feed Blue Buffalo for small breeds, I get it at Petco. I've been really happy with it. Innova is also supposed to be good and it's a little less $$. When I got my boy he had pretty bad tear stains, but once I got him and started feeding him the good food, after a couple of months the staining went away. So I'd hold off on the Angel Eyes, give the food a couple months. Also, I'm not sure how you got your dog, but if she is a rescue, you can sign up at Petco and get a book of coupons that gives discounts on all the "stuff" you need. There are a few really good food coupons in there too. Your baby girl is really cute! Post more pics when you can!


----------

